# Ivf first consultation-Heath Cardiff



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello, We are having our first ivf consultation in February, are there any other couples having or have just had their consultations? Would be lovely to get to know some people in the same situation   xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi there, I have started a thread called Wales Fertility Institute Cyclers for everyone planning or starting treatment at the Heath or in the neath clinic. It's at the top of the forum!


----------

